
Best rational approximation  - wglb
http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2010/10/20/best-rational-approximation/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheEndeavour+%28The+Endeavour%29
======
btilly
Basically this is a binary search on the Stern-Brocot tree. See
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stern%E2%80%93Brocot_tree> for more.

------
cperciva
Also known as: Invoke the (extended) Euclidean algorithm on 1 and x.

